
A simple way to visualize Atlassian Jira issues and their relationships - pelleoswell
https://marketplace.atlassian.com/apps/1220150/catch-visualmap-for-jira?hosting=cloud&tab=overview
======
pelleoswell
Parent website: [https://catchsoftware.com/products/catch-
platform/visualmap/](https://catchsoftware.com/products/catch-
platform/visualmap/)

